# How to post to a Hiking Trip Report



## Greg (May 10, 2002)

In addition to the original Hiking Trip Reports page, we've set up this forum to provide immediate posting and discussion of your hikes.

Please  format your subject as *Hike Title - Date*, e.g. _Franconia Ridge - 5/13/2002_. Then copy and paste the following 7 items into your post and provide applicable information for each:


```
[b]Date(s) Hiked:[/b]

[b]Trails(s) Hiked:[/b]

[b]Total Distance:[/b]

[b]Difficulty:[/b]

[b]Conditions:[/b]

[b]Special Required Equipment:[/b]

[b]Trip Report:[/b]
```

Please follow the above format for all trip reports posted in this forum. Thanks!


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 7, 2005)

Though this is not a required format, by following it (simply cutting and pasting the headings) you make it easier and more predictable for the people to read your trip reports.  It also helps by allowing folks to find your report via a Google or other internet search engines which is a good thing for all of us.  

Give it a try.  :wink:


----------



## TrailsNH (Jul 26, 2012)

The subject line format *Hike Title - Date,** e.g.  Franconia Ridge - 5/13/2012 * helps TrailsNH.com pin the trip report to the correct time and place. 

TrailsNH indexes every major hiking forum and blog in the Northeast, including AlpineZone, so you can find the trip reports you are looking for. See http://TrailsNH.com/find/Franconia+Ridge for an example. 

-Kimball


----------

